# What does trapped wind feel like?



## takethree2010

I've been trying to diagnose the mild aches and pains I have been getting (also griping pain low down in my abdomen) and I think I have put it down to trapped wind. Does anyone else get this? I'm 21 weeks pregnant. I think it's worse when I eat spicy food because I could hardly breathe the other day when I was out at a restaurant and had to leave to go for a walk around. 

I had my 20 week scan today (although I'm 21 weeks) and everything looks fab so I know there is nothing wrong. But these pains get on my nerves because they are so worrying.

I guess it might also be my uterus stretching.

Any advice? Pregnancy is so scary!!


----------



## SBB

Hmmm when I've had trapped wind it's really uncomfortable and painful. I can't get comfortable sitting or lying or any way! It makes me really bloated and like I can't pull my tummy in... 

Yours could be or it could be stretching pains, or maybe both! 

X x x


----------



## Levade

SBB said:


> Hmmm when I've had trapped wind it's really uncomfortable and painful. I can't get comfortable sitting or lying or any way! It makes me really bloated and like I can't pull my tummy in...

This!! I hate that feeling :(


----------



## meg79

Aslo, if you give the painful area a gentle massage, you can get the wind to move and you will hear it gurgle...


----------



## babyno5

i get loads of pain from my bowel wen i'm pregnant and it can feel like contraction pains but its my bowel contracting as i've had problems there over the years and pregnancy makes it worse. Wind is more sharp and shootin for me wile my bowel is a stronger ache. Also i've found with more pregnancies i get alot of pain down below from everythin stretchin and i suppose cause i've had the 4 close i've weekened everythin. I found the best thing in this pregnancy though for keepin all those muscles strong is by bein as physically active as possible as long as u have no other health problems.


----------



## frsttimemommy

can you just try passing wind? i know it's embarrassing but it makes me feel better! cause i get the same kind of pains. so i know what you feel. and i always hurt really bad until i can get it out!!


----------



## Eskimobabys

DEATH! hahaha no but really its awful! very painful the ony way i realize its trap gas and not me dieing is cause when i can finally pass a bit of wind i feel some relief! if u really think its trap gas try getting in to diff positions to help pass it! Gl im sure its just trapped wind and nothing else


----------



## jkaup

Trapped wind! My wife has not had this problem! Some days she sounds like a beast! Hehe!!!


----------



## Eskimobabys

hahah i still cant break wind in front of my DH!!!


----------



## frsttimemommy

i can't do it in front of his mom. but i'll do it in the bathroom hehe. :)


----------



## Eskimobabys

hahah his mom?! random lol but u can in front of his dad? lol


----------



## takethree2010

Thanks for your replies. I think from what you all say I'm definitely suffering from trapped wind. It is so uncomfortable although today the troublesome aches and pains have given me a break. I think it's going to be something I suffer with throughout the whole pregnancy - something to look forward to. Will try to stay off the spicy food as this makes everything worse!


----------



## blinkybaby

Painful! With me, depending on where it's trapped I get different pains, if it's high up it hurts when I breathe in and sometimes I get a pain in my chest/shoulder kind of like heartburn. If it's lower it is sharper pain.

One suggestion (whoah this is embarrassing and tmi but here goes) to get rid of it is to find a quiet room where no one will disturb you, get on your hands and knees and do some cat stretches, arching your back upwards then tilting it down. It always works for me, my trapped wind becomes trapped no more! (make sure you're alone though LOL) xxx


----------



## sugarwag

When I get trapped wind it causes me immense shooting pain down the left side of my tummy but if you rub in a circular downward motion it gurgles a little bit and after a while you will end up whizz-popping :blush:

I would have been really worried if I hadn't had it before as it can be so painful but I became lactose intolerant a year ago and have had awful trapped wind with that!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## takethree2010

Hi SugarWag,

I think I have become lactose intolerant during this pregnancy - every time I had milk I'd get really bad tummy ache, diarrhoea and wind. Was horrible. So I've stopped drinking milk and it has really eased the problem - but still get trapped wind. I worry about not getting enough calcium - how have you managed to keep up your calcium with being lactose intolerant. Do you take supplements?


----------



## sugarwag

Yeah I take 400mg Calcium with magnesium, you can get it in a huge tub from boots. I checked with my GP to make sure it was ok and everything, he said calcium was really important!

The one thing I would watch if you are newly lactose intolerant is the amount of stuff with lactose/milk in...even some pregnancy vits and other tablets have it in so be careful as your trapped wind could actually be mini reactions...

I can recommend 'Pure' vegan sunflower oil margarine for all your buttery needs- it tastes exactly like marge ...not some plastic soya cr*p!

If you want to know any other products off top of my head please do ask, we have to check everything as I am so severe- got lots of good recipes too!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## takethree2010

I'm going food shopping later so I think I'll get some calcium tablets. I think I need them. I'm still having a bit of yoghurt but I'm not sure if I have any reaction to that. I can't take vitamin tablets as they give me really bad stomach ache. My consultant said I won't need vitamin tablets and just to continue to take high dose of folic acid which I was put on for recurrent miscarriage. Does yoghurt affect you?

And yes please to other recipe ideas etc!


----------



## sugarwag

Yeah yoghurt affects me, I am really severe though, I can't have any milk at all! 

Bread is a big one to watch, I have either Hovis wholemeal or Warburtons wholemeal as they are lactose free... Tesco plain in store baguettes are lactose free but the other odd ones (tiger bread, extra special poppy seed etc) are not lactose free... and all Morrisons in store baked bread uses milk powder... ASDA use milk in most of theirs too 

Hmmmm....
I tend to cook food without any lactose products in, rather than replacing with soya/ tofu etc...because they are rank!

Some I could offer off top of my head are:

Sesame and honey'd beef noodles- extra yummy!
Sausage and bean casserole
Spag bol (from scratch)
Lemon and mustard spring pasta

If you like the sound of any i'll type them up...

and one of my fave breakfast/ night-time comfort snacks is bacon and tomato mush (easy peasy!):

Cut up 2 rashers of non-smoked bacon into teeny tiny pieces and fry in little saucepan with 1teaspoon oil until crispy.

Once crispy, pour in one whole tin of chopped toms and heat until very hot.

Add black pepper and serve with toast ...yum yum yum...

and if you like spicy stuff you can add worcester sauce or tabasco to liven it up a little
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 

OOh i'm hungry now!


----------

